# World Pharma and experience



## Uplifted (Dec 17, 2013)

.......

Thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2013)

No links. And WP blows to answer your question.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought they had Hg tren...what its in a amp


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 18, 2013)

Stay away from World Pharma and/or Asia Pharma. Stay far away.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 18, 2013)

best Chinese food i ever had.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 18, 2013)

My memory is not what it once was which was a steel trap. Either the owner of WP, AP or both have been placed on a very exclusive list and designated "Kingpins" by our President Obama. He finds himself in the company of some of the worlds most charming and renowned philanthropists such as Chapo "Shorty" Guzman of the Sinaloa cartel. To do business with these individuals is in violation of international law.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Asia pharma is the guy that runs on the treadmill in flip flops at my gym. 
I would advise against it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2014)

Shut your ass up already!


----------

